# Ceramic ES fittings in Sydney



## jesstesla (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking to pick up a flanged ES ceramic fitting for my custom enclosure (for 100w spot lights). I've been reading dozens of threads in here on lighting supplies and the general advice is to order through Herp Shop for $8. Thing is, I've got everything else sorted and I'm keen to get the enclosure finished this weekend. If possible, I'd like to pick one up this week. I spoke to a lighting store in Alexandria today who have ordered me in one but it's going to cost $35 through them (which I can now see is extortionate!)

I am finding that half the reptile supply places within a 15km radius of Sydney seem to have disappeared.... has any one bought any of these fitting s in the last 12 months? 

The closest I can find is the Reptile Shop in Narellen, which has them for $15, however I'm not really keen on a 40 minute car ride from the city to get it (if I can avoid it).

Any help guys?


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Does it have to be that specific type? You can get cheap ceramic ones from electrical wholesalers


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 2, 2011)

ebay


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a look at the $10 outdoor spot light fittings at Bunnings, a lot of them have ceramic inners. Ive pulled a few apart for enclosures in the past when in a hurry.


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

This late in the week though I'd expect it wouldn't be delivered till next week


----------



## Carnelian (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to Reptiles Inc! (formally Canberra Exotics) Because special animals need specialists!

These guys are in Canberra so if you rang them early in the morning they might express post it for you & provided Aus Post don't stuff up you will have it Friday.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 2, 2011)

jesstesla said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to pick up a flanged ES ceramic fitting for my custom enclosure (for 100w spot lights). I've been reading dozens of threads in here on lighting supplies and the general advice is to order through Herp Shop for $8. Thing is, I've got everything else sorted and I'm keen to get the enclosure finished this weekend. If possible, I'd like to pick one up this week. I spoke to a lighting store in Alexandria today who have ordered me in one but it's going to cost $35 through them (which I can now see is extortionate!)
> 
> I am finding that half the reptile supply places within a 15km radius of Sydney seem to have disappeared.... has any one bought any of these fitting s in the last 12 months?
> ...


 
have you tried parklea markets? they have a reptile area in the pet section. they are there every weekend!


----------



## jesstesla (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm thanks for the suggestions guys. No it doesn't have to be that particular one though I was trying to have it firmly attached to the ceiling. The lighting place I spoke to who ordered the $35 one was a wholesaler - "Go Electrical". They were really helpful - one of the guys has a beardie setup but he was using a plastic fitting as the globe was only 60watt. 

I've had someone offer me one of the ones that comes with a pre-attached cable so I'm going to see how it goes with threading that through and attaching it to the ceiling with a bracket/hook of some description. The enclosure is for a shingleback so it should be much higher than he'll ever be able to reach.

No I didn't realise they had a reptile area there. I'm a city girl so I'm only now really starting to explore the outer regions 

I might give that a go. I might have a look if this pre-cabled one doesn't look like it's going to work for me.


hrafna said:


> have you tried parklea markets? they have a reptile area in the pet section. they are there every weekend!



I did look on ebay, but I could only find a bulk purchase of 10 of them for close to $100, which is a bit more than I was hoping to spend. I've still got to pay for the Fluoro tube fixture too 



melluvssnakes said:


> ebay



Yeah that's what I'm thinking. My contingency was that place in Narellan. Assuming they have stock that is.


saximus said:


> This late in the week though I'd expect it wouldn't be delivered till next week



Y'know, I've actually been into two separate Bunnings this week and basically got told there was no such thing anymore and I should talk to a lighting store. Which is weird because they obviously still sell the reflector bulbs for them. Mind you, I've also been told they don't have sliding glass track, which I found to be utter crap (found some at the Alexandria store). Though maybe I'm asking for the wrong thing. 



Echiopsis said:


> Have a look at the $10 outdoor spot light fittings at Bunnings, a lot of them have ceramic inners. Ive pulled a few apart for enclosures in the past when in a hurry.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 5, 2011)

No, bunnings just seems to be crap nation wide...


----------



## andrew_p (Mar 5, 2011)

electrical wholesalers have them try go eletrical they are everywhere i got mine from a local wholesaler at kirrawee


----------



## spongebob (Mar 5, 2011)

I use 50w 240v halogens for my shinglebacks in damp old Sydney. A 100watt incandescent spot light might be a tad too fierce.


----------



## kristian101 (Mar 5, 2011)

try newtown aquarium on king st i got my ceremic fittings from there they are pretty cheap and close to you.
just give them a call


----------



## zerocool (Mar 7, 2011)

these guys here are located in seven hills FCM-002 Flat Ceramic Lampholder 115mm reptile (eBay item 180476800121 end time 29-Mar-11 15:29:31 AEDST) : Home i brought some 2 says ago great quality.


----------

